# Piece of skin hanging...



## natgl

Ok this is embarrassing but at this point I think nothing is embarrassing we've seen it all and lived it all so here it goes. For about a year and a half Ive had this piece of skin hanging from the outside of my anus and the inside of my rectum burnsssss. I was diagnosed with Proctitis (inflammation of the rectum) until I get that darn colonoscopy im waiting for (my 2nd in one year). Many doctors are not sure what this skin hanging out is ...one says its caused by hemorrhoids (I tell them its not I was checked for it and I dont have any hems), one doc will say it could be fistulas or an abscess or... All I know if that no matter what it wont go away its there hanging in the middle of nowhere and I have a little tare I believe on that piece of skin which could be what might have been bleeding for over a year. Have any of you had this, or still have it, what do you think it is, am I stuck with that all my life now?


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Is it a rectal skin tag?  That was my first symptom that I went to the doc with, maybe even before diarreah started (I honestly can't remember - it seems like the D would have caused the skin tag).
I had them removed during perianal fistula surgery, and they grew right back.
But I just noticed the other day that they are gone!  Like - they disappeared on their own since I have been in remission?  Crazy.
Anyways - that's my long winded answer - a skin tag maybe?


----------



## natgl

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> Is it a rectal skin tag?  That was my first symptom that I went to the doc with, maybe even before diarreah started (I honestly can't remember - it seems like the D would have caused the skin tag).
> I had them removed during perianal fistula surgery, and they grew right back.
> But I just noticed the other day that they are gone!  Like - they disappeared on their own since I have been in remission?  Crazy.
> Anyways - that's my long winded answer - a skin tag maybe?


I have no idea... its just this piece of skin hanging out. It just appeared there suddenly when my big D started and then I started to bleed, docs kept diagnosing me with Hems, still the other day I go for a pap (how embarrassing) and the doc says : I see you have hems... I tell her "no its not hems, Iv gotten check for that and ive had this piece of skin for over a year" I also think I have a cut because Im bleeding, have been for over a year and think thats what it may be. Doctors just dont seem to really care about it... well it bugs me and if thats whats bleeding... Anyway I keep calling and calling to get my appointment for the colono, they wont call me back :ymad: Again today in the middle of nowhere (thank god I was home) I had the big watery D. Im so stress too lately because Im on unemployment (barely making ends meet) and trying to figure out what ill do after that cuz I cants eem t find a job or hold one right now. :depressed: My ass is on fire, it burns, the skin is driving me nuts and Im loosing so much sleep over this. Sorry I just need to vent!! :voodoo:


----------



## My Butt Hurts

nagtl said:
			
		

> My ass is on fire, it burns, the skin is driving me nuts and Im loosing so much sleep over this.


natgl, have you tried Calmoseptine for your sore butt?  Seriously - it is the BEST butt cream you can get.  It is soothing cooling and can heal chapped ass overnight.  I am NEVER without it.  Use the search option for it here and you will find several threads about it.  Testimonials from other site members and info for finding it.  Best 7 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## katiesue1506

Try Walgreens, but you have to ask for it because they keep it behind the counter! I love me some Calmo.... I actually need to buy some more soon.


----------



## natgl

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> natgl, have you tried Calmoseptine for your sore butt?  Seriously - it is the BEST butt cream you can get.  It is soothing cooling and can heal chapped ass overnight.  I am NEVER without it.  Use the search option for it here and you will find several threads about it.  Testimonials from other site members and info for finding it.  Best 7 bucks I ever spent.


Is this available without prescription in any pharmacy?


----------



## katiesue1506

Yep! They just tend to keep it behind the counter for some reason.


----------



## natgl

katiesue1506 said:
			
		

> Yep! They just tend to keep it behind the counter for some reason.


haha Ok its a bum cream... what other use would somebody have with that lol


----------



## bigtruck

natgl said:
			
		

> haha Ok its a bum cream... what other use would somebody have with that lol


i wish they sold it in ireland:lol:


----------



## My Butt Hurts

bigtruck said:
			
		

> i wish they sold it in ireland:lol:


Ebay?
This seller will ship to Ireland, but I think you do need to have Paypal for it.
http://shop.ebay.ie/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=calmoseptine
Check the other international sellers at the bottom of the page and see what you can find out.  Honestly - it's awesome.  

I don't know if www.drugstore.com
www.walgreens.com or
www.drugsupplystore.com or any other site like that is worldwide, but you should be able to find it somewhere on the web.



			
				natgl said:
			
		

> haha Ok its a bum cream... what other use would somebody have with that lol


Right - no prescription needed.  It is mainly used for bedridden incontinence and feeding tube leakage according to the website.  The used to (still might) have before/after pictures in their testimonials.  I am telling you - it works over night!  You can't order directly from there, but if you want to check it out it's www.calmoseptineointment.com .
There is purchasing info on there, but you can't get it directly from them.
I swear I don't work for them, just have a very happy bum.


----------



## bigtruck

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> Ebay?
> This seller will ship to Ireland, but I think you do need to have Paypal for it.
> http://shop.ebay.ie/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=calmoseptine
> Check the other international sellers at the bottom of the page and see what you can find out.  Honestly - it's awesome.
> 
> I don't know if www.drugstore.com
> www.walgreens.com or
> www.drugsupplystore.com or any other site like that is worldwide, but you should be able to find it somewhere on the web.
> 
> 
> thanks mbh your a wee pet i've got a pay pal so will get some ordered:ylol2:


----------



## Shoeless

Don't be embarrassed we've all had something like that. No biggie, even had abscesses removed from my butt so no big deal


----------



## s.a.m.

It is most likely skin tags, they are common with Crohn's. It has been my experience that doctors do NOT want to remove them because they sometimes do not heal well or come back like MBH said.


----------



## bigtruck

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> Ebay?
> This seller will ship to Ireland, but I think you do need to have Paypal for it.
> http://shop.ebay.ie/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=calmoseptine
> Check the other international sellers at the bottom of the page and see what you can find out.  Honestly - it's awesome.
> 
> I don't know if www.drugstore.com
> www.walgreens.com or
> www.drugsupplystore.com or any other site like that is worldwide, but you should be able to find it somewhere on the web.
> 
> 
> Right - no prescription needed.  It is mainly used for bedridden incontinence and feeding tube leakage according to the website.  The used to (still might) have before/after pictures in their testimonials.  I am telling you - it works over night!  You can't order directly from there, but if you want to check it out it's www.calmoseptineointment.com .
> There is purchasing info on there, but you can't get it directly from them.
> I swear I don't work for them, just have a very happy bum.


got my bum cream ordered mbh thanks for your help


----------

